# Bread pudding from Breakfast Sweet Rolls



## Barbarainnc (Jan 5, 2006)

I had bread pudding at a resturant last night, they are known for it. I've been trying to get the recipe, but no luck. I was talking to a co-worker earlier about how good it was, guess what, her sister dated the chef who makes it. I asked her to try and get the recipe. All she could tell me was it was made with breakfast sweet rolls. It is very firm, sometimes I taste an apple taste, then I see red like cherries in it. What ever it is so good. They serve it hot with a rum sauce. That I can figure out. Butter, sugar, cream and rum. YUM YUM !!!!! Wish I had a recipe!!!!  Never even had bread pudding until I tried theirs. OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a recipe from Paula Deen that uses Krispy Kreme donuts - you could easily convert this to using breakfast rolls.  Warning - you might just as well slather it over your thighs, 'cause low fat it ain't!!

Also - when I make it, I leave out the fruit cocktail, and just add about a half cup of milk to make up for the liquid in the cocktail cans. 

Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding – Paula Deen
2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts 
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated) 
2 (4.5-ounce) cans fruit cocktail (undrained) 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 (9-ounce) box raisins 
1 pinch salt 
1 or 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
Butter Rum Sauce, recipe follows 
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Cube donuts into a large bowl. Pour other ingredients on top of donuts and let soak for a few minutes. Mix all ingredients together until donuts have soaked up the liquid as much as possible. 
Bake for about 1 hour until center has jelled. Top with Butter Rum Sauce. 
Butter Rum Sauce: 
1 stick butter 
1 pound box confectioners' sugar 
Rum, to taste 
Melt butter and slowly stir in confectioners' sugar. Add rum and heat until bubbly. Pour over each serving of Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 6, 2006)

This is one of my bread and butter pudding recipes that I posted a while back. I use blackberries or blueberries (in season) - but you could use any fruit you like!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/bread-butter-pudding-ishbels-14850.html?highlight=bread+pudding

I have also made good B&BP using day old brioche when I've bought too much to eat fresh. That has a really nice sweetness.

I also love Delia Smith B&BP made with marmalade which I posted earlier last year
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/other-uses-marmalade-13832-2.html?highlight=marmalade+bread+butter+pudding


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you suppose they use those canned red cinnamon apple slices that you see with hams? That would give you an apple taste, as well as the cherry red coloring.

Also, bread pudding made with cinnamon rolls is fantastic!


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a Chocolate Bourbon (or brandy) bread pudding recipe that I think I got off here. It is KILLER.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's the chocolate bread and butter pudding I use - I'm not sure, but think it's by Delia Smith.

9 slices good white bread, 1 day old, each slice 5mm thick, taken from a large loaf
150g dark chocolate, (75% cocoa solids)
75g butter
425ml whipping cream
4 tbsp dark rum
110g caster sugar
1 pinch cinnamon
3 large eggs

Lightly butter a shallow ovenproof dish 18 x 23cm base x 5cm deep.

Remove the crusts from the slices of bread, which should leave you with 9 pieces about 10cm square.  Cut each slice into 4 triangles. 

Place the chocolate, whipping cream, rum, sugar, butter  and cinnamon in a bowl set over a saucepan of barely simmering water, being careful not to let the bowl touch the water, then wait until the butter and chocolate have melted and the sugar has completely dissolved. Next, remove the bowl from the heat and give it a really good stir to amalgamate all the ingredients. 

In a separate bowl, whisk the eggs and then pour the chocolate mixture over them and whisk again very thoroughly to blend them together. 

Spoon about a 1cm layer of the chocolate mixture into the base of the dish and arrange half the bread triangles over the chocolate in overlapping rows. Now, pour half the remaining chocolate mixture all over the bread as evenly as possible, then arrange the rest of the triangles over that, finishing off with a layer of chocolate. Use a fork to press the bread gently down so that it gets covered very evenly with the liquid as it cools. 

Cover the dish with clingfilm and allow to stand at room temperature for 2 hours before transferring it to the fridge for a minimum of 24 (but preferably 48) hours before cooking. When you're ready to cook the pudding, pre-heat the oven to 180C/gas 4. Remove the clingfilm and bake in the oven on a high shelf for 30-35 minutes, by which time the top will be crunchy and the inside soft and squidgy. Leave it to stand for 10 minutes before serving with well-chilled double cream poured over.


----------

